# $1,000 off because I joined AARP



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Both AARP examples in this thread - Roswell and Austin, might be local deals. Notice the $$ difference in offers - up to $2,500 and $5,000. I don't see anything BMW specific on AARP website.


----------



## AksNasZasNas (May 30, 2013)

The discounts seem pretty consistent with the bmw corporate program. http://www.bmwgroupfleet.com

A google search for "BMW" and "AARP" pulls various similar listings, primarily for Penske dealers but also a few others.

IDK


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

munich5 said:


> Does this new AARP corp discount allow you to also request the BMWCCA rebate?
> 
> For what it's worth, you don't have to be over 50 in order to join AARP- anyone can join.


I would not expect that, since corporate discount does NOT stack with BMW CCA rebate (and information in this thread says that this is operating under a corporate discount).

It also will NOT stack with USAA discount / rebate.

It WOULD stack with any sort of drive rebate, or option credits, or lease credits.


----------



## HPIA4v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

Is there any wait period once you become AARP member and the purchase date to be eligible for this discout?


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

HPIA4v2 said:


> Is there any wait period once you become AARP member and the purchase date to be eligible for this discout?


answer in post#1


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

AksNasZasNas said:


> The discounts seem pretty consistent with the bmw corporate program. http://www.bmwgroupfleet.com
> 
> A google search for "BMW" and "AARP" pulls various similar listings, primarily for Penske dealers but also a few others.
> 
> IDK


We're definitely offering it, too.


----------



## rtanov (Apr 30, 2006)

adrian's bmw said:


> We're definitely offering it, too.


Would you be able to check whether this can be combined with any other discounts and if yes - which. Thanks.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

rtanov said:


> Would you be able to check whether this can be combined with any other discounts and if yes - which. Thanks.


It's corporate fleet, so it can't be combined with USAA. BMW CCA is separate.


----------



## AksNasZasNas (May 30, 2013)

Thanks Adrian.


----------



## HPIA4v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

Anyone knows, if this applicable to ED purchase (not lease), as well. Thanks.


----------



## Thalassa (Mar 2, 2017)

*AARP Discount*

The AARP discount is real. My dealer was not aware of it. After I gave him a flyer from a competing dealership he found it in the system and applied it to my existing 540i order.

Here is the link to the ad from a local dealership (not my dealer!!)

http://www.prestigebmw.com/aarp-member-offer.htm


----------



## Phileas Fogg (Feb 27, 2017)

Thus spake the fine print:

"BMW Pre-Owned vehicles, BMW Company Vehicles, Extended Test Drive, Shuttle or Limo, and Retired Service Loaner Vehicles are not eligible. The Corporate Fleet incentive cannot be used in conjunction with (CCA) Car Club of America Program, College Program, Group Partner & Family Program, European Delivery Program, Diplomatic and Embassy Program, Military Sales Program (USAA), Limousine & Hotel Shuttle Program and / or VIP Purchase Program. Previously reported vehicles with more than 300 miles are not eligible. "


----------



## aroundel (Jan 19, 2017)

the below should be stackable with this aarp offer. haven't received my 1k ol code yet. thinking it will come when they close the registration period.

https://www.bmwevents.com/register.php?event_id=2635


----------



## munich5 (Sep 23, 2004)

So if I am reading this correctly I can:

1) Receive the $2000 BMW 5 series Loyalty

+

2) Receive a $1500 AARP incentive

+

3) CANNOT claim the $1000 BMWCCA rebate in conjunction with the above?


Does AARP also reduce the MF??


----------



## rtanov (Apr 30, 2006)

aroundel said:


> the below should be stackable with this aarp offer. haven't received my 1k ol code yet. thinking it will come when they close the registration period.
> 
> https://www.bmwevents.com/register.php?event_id=2635


Bummer! 
"Promotion OPEN ONLY TO LEGAL RESIDENTS OF THE FOURTEEN
(14) STATES LOCATED IN THE EASTERN REGION OF THE UNITED STATES AND
THE DISTRICT OF COLUMBIA (ME, VT, NH, MA, CT, NY, RI, NJ, PA, DE, MD, WV,
VA, DC) WHO ARE AT LEAST 21 YEARS OF AGE OR OLDER. RESIDENTS OF ALL
OTHER STATES ARE EXCLUDED FROM ENTRY. "


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

munich5 said:


> So if I am reading this correctly I can:
> 
> 1) Receive the $2000 BMW 5 series Loyalty
> 
> ...


No, BMW CCA does not reduce MF (the thread is turning into a "what incentives are stackable" thread at this point, which we have gone over a few times here in bimmerfest).

BMW CCA and Corporate Fleet (and USAA) are all in the same category and only one of those apply. you generally can stack those with Drive events, and also with any incentives that are available to everyone (like option and lease credits).


----------



## munich5 (Sep 23, 2004)

jjrandorin said:


> No, BMW CCA does not reduce MF (the thread is turning into a "what incentives are stackable" thread at this point, which we have gone over a few times here in bimmerfest).
> 
> BMW CCA and Corporate Fleet (and USAA) are all in the same category and only one of those apply. you generally can stack those with Drive events, and also with any incentives that are available to everyone (like option and lease credits).


I didn't ask if BMWCCA reduces the MF, I asked if AARP reduces the MF. AARP is a new program for BMW so how could there be a history in the threads?


----------



## M34Lnch (Sep 4, 2006)

munich5 said:


> So if I am reading this correctly I can:
> 
> 1) Receive the $2000 BMW 5 series Loyalty
> 
> ...


What is the $2000 5 series loyalty?


----------



## rmilkes (Feb 7, 2017)

My dealer in California says they have never heard of this AARP program, and I called AARP, BMW FS and BMW Genius and none of them could give me any help. Does anyone have any detail on the program, whether it is dealer-specific, etc.? Thanks


----------



## AksNasZasNas (May 30, 2013)

munich5 said:


> I didn't ask if BMWCCA reduces the MF, I asked if AARP reduces the MF. AARP is a new program for BMW so how could there be a history in the threads?


But JJ is right otherwise.

AARP appears to be a limited test run of the corporate fleet program with an end date of either May 20 or May 31 (dealer websites are inconsistent on this).

It is akin to the corporate fleet program in that leases get a $1,500 reduction and a .0002 MF reduction.

There is a greater discount possible for purchases.

Here's a link to the corporate fleet info so you can see for yourself:

http://www.bmwgroupfleet.com


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

Thruhiker said:


> E-mailed my closest dealer (Bill Dodge-Maine) the form #, he e-mailed back that they are not a AARP Member? Haven't replied yet. Trying to decide my next move. Call BMWUSA? Start contacting other dealers? Or put out a request on Bimmerfest (which I am doing). Bill Dodge has an allotment on a Wagon which I can modify and when I say closest they are only a 3 hour RT! Anyone know of a dealer in New England offering this promo? Adrian, I have no problem traveling & doing PCD but I also have a Drive Event credit which works until end of June & works in the Northeast on in stock cars. Is Alex at BMW Peabody still a Bimmerfest Sponser? Thanking folks in advance for any assistance or advice. David


The corporate fleet contact is:

[email protected], 855-217-9819

Last time my CIF was emailed to me after request was sent from company's corporate email account(that email was needed to verify employment with the company).

Do call them and inquire what they need to verify AARP eligibility.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

uter said:


> My sales advisor pointed me to the AARP website while were doing my lease paperwork last week. I joined (free) and he was able to give me a BMW/AARP promotion that knocked another grand off the already discounted price. So, at the ripe old age of 47, I'm now a member of AARP!


I've always considered you to be fairly old for your age...

:eeps:


----------



## Thruhiker (Mar 6, 2015)

Just sent Group Fleet an e-mail, we shall see. Not holding out great hope. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## gmcowan (Dec 29, 2011)

I called BMW Group Fleet and they confirm that members of AARP are entitled to corporate/fleet discount. They directed me back to AARP member website for the form.


----------



## gmcowan (Dec 29, 2011)

Here is what they sent me. Hopes this helps.


----------



## nil1 (Feb 19, 2017)

gmcowan said:


> Here is what they sent me. Hopes this helps.


Finally someone found and posted the form! You've made my May 540i lease $1500 cheaper!


----------



## Thruhiker (Mar 6, 2015)

Same info I got, looks like my $1000 credit from the Winter Drive event won't work with this program but still a better deal. I would purchase for a $2500 discount on a 2 or 3. I had to tell my closest dealer about this program, suspect that he won't figure much of an additional discount on an ordered car knowing this is available. If I go out for quotes I won't mention this program! And this would seem to work with a options credit if they offer it next month?


----------



## Thruhiker (Mar 6, 2015)

Guess it pays to be an Old Fart. I think it was George Carlin who said "when Mozart was my age he had been dead for 3 years"! BTW, Gentleman that started this thread talked about $1000 discount. Seems to be $1500 lease & $2500 buy. He may have left some money on the table. Heard back from Tony at Group Sales. Will work with stock OR ordered cars. Probably not with Winter Drive Event.


----------



## nil1 (Feb 19, 2017)

Thruhiker said:


> Same info I got, looks like my $1000 credit from the Winter Drive event won't work with this program but still a better deal. I would purchase for a $2500 discount on a 2 or 3. I had to tell my closest dealer about this program, suspect that he won't figure much of an additional discount on an ordered car knowing this is available. If I go out for quotes I won't mention this program! And this would seem to work with a options credit if they offer it next month?


Absolutely. I never mention any credits like these until we've worked out the sale price.


----------



## Thruhiker (Mar 6, 2015)

Thank you for posting info!


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

Thruhiker said:


> E-mailed my closest dealer (Bill Dodge-Maine) the form #, he e-mailed back that they are not a AARP Member? Haven't replied yet. Trying to decide my next move. Call BMWUSA? Start contacting other dealers? Or put out a request on Bimmerfest (which I am doing). Bill Dodge has an allotment on a Wagon which I can modify and when I say closest they are only a 3 hour RT! Anyone know of a dealer in New England offering this promo? Adrian, I have no problem traveling & doing PCD but I also have a Drive Event credit which works until end of June & works in the Northeast on in stock cars. Is Alex at BMW Peabody still a Bimmerfest Sponser? Thanking folks in advance for any assistance or advice. David


Well I wouldn't expect the dealer themselves to be an AARP member :dunno: The discount is coming from BMW corporate, the dealer just adds it as a line item and submits the supporting/required documentation. It looks like Alex is still a sponsor here (http://garage.bimmerfest.com/siteSponsor.php?action=viewsitesponsor&SpCId=124), he is who I went through for my car. Funny you mentioned contacting him a few yrs ago, so did I before I got the 320, long story short ordered from David P in Portland. For this car, Alex (sales manager now) had a deal done w/ my numbers in the course of the 1st 3 emails.


----------



## ckm1515 (Feb 10, 2006)

nil1 said:


> Finally someone found and posted the form! You've made my May 540i lease $1500 cheaper!


In addition to the killer deal I got on my X5, I had no idea my employer participated in the corporate fleet deal program. They don't announce employee benefits very well for being in the top twenty of the Fortune 500!

In addition to the $2K lease credit and the additional monies provided below invoice, I can now stack the $1,500 on top and reduce the LRF by .00020.

This all equates to a monthly savings at about $65 per month.

Solid!


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

ckm1515 said:


> In addition to the killer deal I got on my X5, I had no idea my employer participated in the corporate fleet deal program. They don't announce employee benefits very well for being in the top twenty of the Fortune 500!
> 
> In addition to the $2K lease credit and the additional monies provided below invoice, I can now stack the $1,500 on top and reduce the LRF by .00020.
> 
> ...


My guess is that the inclusion of corporate benefits programs to BMW corporate fleet is relatively new. Surely mine did not qualify for a CIF in early 2015, but begins to be eligible sometime in 2016(or starting MY16?).

And it looks like no board sponsor talks about this until very recently.


----------



## Ty Vil (Dec 19, 2002)

Thruhiker said:


> E-mailed my closest dealer (Bill Dodge-Maine) the form #, he e-mailed back that they are not a AARP Member? Haven't replied yet. Trying to decide my next move. Call BMWUSA? Start contacting other dealers? Or put out a request on Bimmerfest (which I am doing). Bill Dodge has an allotment on a Wagon which I can modify and when I say closest they are only a 3 hour RT! Anyone know of a dealer in New England offering this promo? Adrian, I have no problem traveling & doing PCD but I also have a Drive Event credit which works until end of June & works in the Northeast on in stock cars. Is Alex at BMW Peabody still a Bimmerfest Sponser? Thanking folks in advance for any assistance or advice. David


They are a good store; I know the GM. They should def work with you.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

Since most seem to be happy with $1500/$2500 discounts through corporate fleet, are people still disappointed by MRM and tiered RV? 

My guess is that BMWNA and BMWFS will keep removing lease subsidies, and provides price drops through incentives like expanded corporate fleet, or lowered MSRP, or same MSRP with added standard equipment, or all of the above.


----------



## AksNasZasNas (May 30, 2013)

namelessman said:


> Since most seem to be happy with $1500/$2500 discounts through corporate fleet, are people still disappointed by MRM and tiered RV?
> 
> My guess is that BMWNA and BMWFS will keep removing lease subsidies, and provides price drops through incentives like expanded corporate fleet, or lowered MSRP, or same MSRP with added standard equipment, or all of the above.


This. 'Tis why I have posted like crazy in this thread. The goal of the game hasn't changed.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

jjrandorin said:


> Well, thats cool though! Another avenue that some can take a part in the corporate discount. If leasing, and its the corporate discount, you should get the extra money off AND a money factor discount of .00020. If purchasing, the corporate discount is more.
> 
> Still wondering how OP signed up for AARP if he/she is only 47 and for free, instead of paying a fee though. Also as mentioned first by Shon, These benefits tend to not stack together, so if you have corporate discount, or USAA, or BMW Car Club, you can pick which one provides you the best benefit, but you dont get all three.
> 
> Its cool there is another avenue to corporate fleet though, nice find OP. Hopefully they gave you the whole discount and did not absorb some of it themselves....


Just a FYI, one does not need to be 50+ to join AARP, I hate to say this, but I've been a member for over 10 yrs, you get many travel discounts being an AARP member, and now I get Corp discount too. Last year British Airways had a special with AARP on flights, which was a big help, I was able to get RT business class flights for under 2K.


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

Can anyone confirm if this discount is available to residents of California?


----------



## nil1 (Feb 19, 2017)

Motorboat411 said:


> Can anyone confirm if this discount is available to residents of California?


I don't see anything on the form that was posted earlier or in any of the email screenshots that excludes California.


----------



## Rockland (Nov 25, 2016)

I received a $3500 AARP member discount from Global Imports BMW in Atlanta this evening!

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------

